# [SOLVED] unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded



## kewl_123 (May 17, 2009)

Hi,
I am using XP sp2. I installed KEAT s/w for stock trading, but it doesnt open. I get error:

unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded
Class not registered.

I checked on following link and got that java is installed and running successfully. 

http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml

Could some one please tell me what could be the problem?

Thank you.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

A suggested (and succesfull?) work-around;

http://hpanswers.blogspot.com/2007/12/unable-to-start-application-java.html


----------



## kewl_123 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

regarding that link I am facing following problems:

I dont have 
'J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6'
in add/remove programs.
What I have is
Java (TM) 6 update 14

I also dont have "Microsoft VM" option in Internet Options.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*



kewl_123 said:


> regarding that link I am facing following problems:
> 
> I dont have
> 'J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6'
> ...


The link, while a little out-of-date, is telling you to get rid of your J2SE Runtime (whatever version).

You aren't going to get the IE entries UNTIL you download and install the msjavax86 and reboot.


----------



## kewl_123 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*



CCT said:


> The link, while a little out-of-date, is telling you to get rid of your J2SE Runtime (whatever version).



Well I am sorry it may seem basic to you... but I dont have any entry that says J2SE...


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

The Sun people http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp have this on their download site;

"Java software for your computer, or the Java Runtime Environment, is also referred to as the Java Runtime, Runtime Environment, Runtime, JRE, Java Virtual Machine, Virtual Machine, Java VM, JVM, VM, or Java download"

I have the failing of believing everyone reads all the material BEFORE downloading.

So, uninstall the Java you have.


----------



## kewl_123 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

Thank you.
I followed all the steps, and now instead of the error, I get the login window. I will try to login in a couple of days after I get my new password, and inform about it.

The only thing is while opening this page I got message:

Do you want to debug this page?

Do not show this message again
Use the built-in script debuggerin IE


The first one was unchecked and second was checked.
I had followed all the instructions in the link you gave me, didnt skip any.
So do I select " Dont show this message again" if I get it next time?

Thank you.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

There are 2 'Disable Script Debugging.....' entries in the IE, Tools, Advanced area - are both yours checked for 'disabled'?


----------



## kewl_123 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

In the article it says:

3. Click the Advanced tab.
4. Uncheck the option "disable script debugging (Internet Explorer)" & "Disable Script debugging (Other)"
5. Uncheck the option "Display a notification about every script error".

What I did is clicked on it so that its not selected...so it would mean that "script debugging" is enabled..By "uncheck" i take it as there is no tick mark in the small box to the left of that option...am I doing the right thing?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

Well, the article may be wrong in that regard - check them and try it out.

Uncheck the option "Display a notification about every script error".


----------



## kewl_123 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

Yes, I checked first two, and kept "Display a notification about every script error" it unchecked, and the messages have stopped.
Thank you.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

So, you are all set now?


----------



## kewl_123 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

Cant thank you enough!!!

Only I will get my password and sign in to trade may be tomorrow or the day after, but I dont think that would be any problem now as the software has been installed properly.


----------



## kewl_123 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: unable to start application - java virtual machine cannot be loaded*

Hi,
I logged into my KEAT account, and can operate it without any problem. So I am marking this post as sloved.

Thank you.


----------

